# Registos diários (2001-2007)



## windchill (21 Mar 2017 às 18:14)

Desde que me lembro de existir como gente, que sou um amante de tudo o que seja fenómenos meteorológicos, em especial.... de trovoadas!
Nos primeiros anos que tive acesso á internet, a minha prioridade era (claro está), aprender e acompanhar/registar as situações meteorológicas do dia-a-dia.
Assim sendo, resolvi juntar alguns mapas de situações de interesse que acompanhei de 2001 a 2007 e partilhar com todos os que tal como eu, vibram com estas coisas.

Aqui fica o link 

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B7TV01B0ySzvbVd6Wi1pUmtKd1k?usp=sharing


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2017 às 19:58)

Parabéns por tão trabalhoso e dedicado trabalho. 

Agora "fenómenos climatéricos" nunca. Fenómenos climáticos ou, como é o caso, fenómenos meteorológicos. "Climatérico" é um termo que não existe na meteorologia.


----------



## windchill (21 Mar 2017 às 20:27)

vitamos disse:


> Parabéns por tão trabalhoso e dedicado trabalho.
> 
> Agora "fenómenos climatéricos" nunca. Fenómenos climáticos ou, como é o caso, fenómenos meteorológicos. "Climatérico" é um termo que não existe na meteorologia.


Epá, obrigado pelo reparo.... já corrigi


----------

